

Tell HN:  Bitcoin currently trading for $30 USD - palish

I received 5 Bitcoins about a month ago, and didn't really think twice about it. I just checked, and if the current trade price holds, then I now have $146.50.<p>That's a phone bill payment, for just being lucky. Pretty sweet.
I'm trying to sell them right now on MtGox, and I'll post how much I actually walk with after fees.<p>EDIT: Since typing this, I've "lost a dollar". Trade price now $29.091 * 5BTC = $145.45 ... I've sent my 5 bitcoins to MtGox, but the site says it probably won't register for a couple hours. Then I have to place a trade order.<p>EDIT2: While typing the above edit, price went to $29.685 * 5BTC = $148.42 ... extremely volatile right now!<p>EDIT3: Sold 3 BTC so far.  MtGox says I have $89.21<p>EDIT4: I sold all 5 bitcoins for a total of $150.21.<p>MtGox uses a money transfer service called "Dwolla", which has only a $0.25 transaction fee.  This means I will walk with $149.96.  Not bad for a lottery ticket payout.
======
hugh3
Let us know if you actually manage to find a real buyer willing to pay actual
dollars. If you do, then you'll earn my congratulations.

I'm _guessing_ this is the top of the bubble, the point at which people who
have been holding onto a few bitcoins go "Holy crap, they're worth _that_
much?" and suddenly try to sell.

~~~
palish
I've sold 2 BTC so far. MtGox says I have $59.58.

It's surprisingly painless.

I'm waiting about an hour to see how the market moves, before selling my other
3.

I'll let you know how much I have in the bank at the end of all this.

EDIT: I've sold all 5 bitcoins for a total of $150.21. MtGox transfers money
using a service called Dwolla, which charges $0.25 per transaction.

This means I will walk with $149.96 after fees. Actual, US dollars. :)

~~~
dablya
I feel like I should hurry up and act now...

------
pharno
yeah, I think I looked at the price a few weeks ago. However, it was on 7$ or
8$. I just downloaded an app, which shows me a graph and my jaw just dropped.
48 hours: +12$ or something. I think I should buy some rigs...

